# Khan Emissary Elixirs - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/11/17)

Khan has landed at the Sir's

Do yourself a favour and grab a bottle. Definitely one of the most unique flavs we have ever tried. Really off the hook.

Khan - Fragrant white rice, slow-braised in aromatic coconut-cream, and garnished with opulent slices of sweet-scented litchi.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-khan-50ml

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arbdullah (11/11/17)

Just got myself a bottle. Perfect balance of sweet/savoury.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

